# when starting out do you have to work for free?



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been slowly getting started on my own for the last year. I can't quit my day job because it supports my family. So I give you props for jumping in. 

If you do superior work and are meticulous then you should charge a premium rate. But, if there is an area that you aren't that experienced in then I believe that you could charge less to get the experience. 

Doing work for a lower rate might set a precedence, but should create word of mouth for how reasonably priced you are and what a great job you do. I think this is important especially the first few years. 

And like someone mentioned, "have you thought of specializing?"
Specialists can usually work faster and charge a premium. This is how I see it. For myself, I can bang out a shower or tub. So I make really good money per hour for that. But doing trim or cabinets, I'm really slow, not just meticulous. Should I charge to make the same per hour? Maybe. But I don't charge extra because I'm not a specialist (who could also be meticulous) that could bang it out. 
Sounds like You charge what you "should" make per hour. But, you'll miss alot of jobs because you do multiple trades, are slower, and still want to make the same per hour as someone who could do it in half the time with the same quality. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## jdw4748 (Mar 2, 2011)

13 years ago when I started on my own one of the most important things that I ever considered about my business was momentum. How much I made came second to momentum. I didn't care so much about how much I was making (I was on my own, no employees). I believed that having work ahead gave me oppurtunity to make decisions that didn't take effect until weeks or even months later. If you are a one man operation and have been able to afford your lifestyle with as little work as it sounds like you are doing it might be a good time to change your outlook. Try concentrating on signing work, (price aggressive) gain some momentum as far as work ahead and then look into making changes ie.. how you price or type of work you do or even try stepping into a different segment. For me by trying to maintain momentum in the beginning I went from a one man operation working out of a Ford Ranger to a state wide public works contractor. Decide what you want then be willing to sacrifice to get it including what you think you are worth, everything comes at a price. Its not worth being the King of Mountain (perceived quality of work) if no one wants your mountain.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

You have 2 choices, lower your prices or learn to sell yourself.


----------

